#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Μηχανικός ΤΕ, μητρώο ΤΕΕ για κωδικούς στο σύστημα αμοιβών

## diangelo

Σαν Μηχανικος ΤΕ, για να αποκτησω κωδικους για το Συστημα Αμοιβων, για να βγαζω Βεβαιωσεις Αυθεραιωσεις και Ενεργειακα Πιστοποιητικα, πρεπει να γραφτω πρωτα σαν μελος στα μητρωα ΤΕΕ. Διαβαζω πως πλεον οι Ετησιες συνδρομες ειναι προαιρετικες. Αφου εγγραφω στα μητρωα και αποκτησω τους κωδικους θα πρεπει και να πληρωνω για να βγαζω τις βεβαιωσεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ετήσιες συνδρομές στο ΤΕΕ δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές. Ούτε όμως και στα επαγγελματικά επιμελητήρια είναι.

Για την εγγραφή σου δες ΕΔΩ απ' όπου και το παρακάτω απόσπασμα:
"*Β. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΙ Ή ΙΣΟΤΙΜΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΩΝ**Για να χρησιμοποιήσουν την Υπηρεσία «Αμοιβές Ιδιωτικών Έργων» οι πτυχιούχοι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε. που ασκούν ελεύθερο επάγγελμα, θα πρέπει με αίτησή τους να ζητήσουν την εγγραφή τους στο βιβλίο Τεχνικών Επωνυμιών του ΤΕΕ και στο MyTEE, συμπληρώνοντας τη σχετική αίτηση.
*Η αίτηση θα πρέπει να σταλεί με fax (210 3221772) ή ταχυδρομικά (Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας - Νίκης 4, 10563 Αθήνα)"

Η συνδρομή είναι σταθερή και ετήσια.
Δεν υπάρχει άλλη πληρωμή στο ΤΕΕ εκτός απ' αυτή, π.χ. ανά ΠΕΑ ή ανά δήλωση Ν.4178/13.
Υπάρχει τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ στις δηλώσεις του Ν.4178/13 αλλά αυτό επιβαρύνει τον δηλούντα ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## diangelo

> ...*Η συνδρομή είναι σταθερή και ετήσια.*...


Σταθερη τι εννοεις, δεν αλλαζει σαν ποσο? Στη δηλωση Τεχνικων Επωνυμιων που πρεπει να συμπληρωσω αναφερει




> Δεσμεύομαι εντός ενός (1) μήνα να προσκομίσω στο ΤΕΕ:
> 
> ευκρινές φωτοαντίγραφο του τίτλου σπουδών μουβεβαίωση έναρξης επαγγέλματος από την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ 
> και να καταβάλω την κατά νόμο ετήσια συνδρομή μου, που σήμερα ανέρχεται στο ποσό των *55€ + 1,32€* (χαρτόσημο + ΟΓΑ).


Οποτε η ετησια ειναι 56,32?

Καταρχας δηλωνω οτι δεσμευομαι να τα πληρωσω τα 56,32. Εν συνεχει αν δε τα πληρωσω, ή αν δε τα πληρωνω τα επομενα ετη, εχω καποια ποινη, η περιορισμο στη προσβαση των υπηρεσιων, γιατι κατι τετοιο διαβαζα σε αλλα θεματα.

----------


## Xάρης

Σταθερή σημαίνει αυτό ακριβώς που σημαίνει η λέξη.

Αφού 55+1,32=56,32, η ετήσια συνδρομή είναι 56,32€.

Αν δεν τα πληρώσεις ενώ δήλωσε υπευθύνως ότι θα τα πληρώσεις θα έχεις τις συνέπειες που έχει κάποιος που δηλώνει ψευδώς κάτι σε υπεύθυνη δήλωση.
Ποιες είναι οι συνέπειες; Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά αν θέλεις να μάθεις μπορείς είτε να επικοινωνήσεις με το ΤΕΕ να σε ενημερώσουν είτε να διαβάσεις το τι λέει ο σχετικός νόμος 1599/86 και να αναζητήσεις στο διαδίκτυο σχετική νομολογία.

Το πρώτο πράγμα βέβαια που θα κάνει το ΤΕΕ είναι να σου κόψει την πρόσβαση στο σύστημα αμοιβών.

----------


## diangelo

Οκ την εκανα τη πραξη απλα ηθελα να βεβαιωθω οτι οντως αυτο ειναι το ποσο που οφειλω (56,32ε), γιατι εδω βρισκω κατι αλλα ποσα, τυπου 36,90 για email, η 53,50/107 (εξαμηνο-ετησιο) για προσβαση στο συστημα πληροφοριων.

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/tptee

Στα λογια ειναι προαιρετικο αλλα αμα ο νομος επιβαλει να βγαζεις βεβαιωσεις και χαρτια που βγαινουν απο το συστημα αμοιβων το οποιο αν δε πληρωνεις δεν εχεις προσβαση τοτε στη πραξη δεν ειναι καθολου προεραιτικο. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να δινεις μια δικια σου βεβαιωση με δικη σου σφραγιδα οτι δεν βρισκεις καποια αυθαιρεσια μεσα στο ακινητο, και οχι να γινονται ετσι οι δουλειες και να σου λενε οι συνδρομες ειναι προεραιτικες, οταν αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι αν δε πληρωσεις δε μπορεις να ασκησεις κομματια ενος επαγγελματος που σπουδασες και για το οποιο εχεις πτυχιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί αγαπητέ συνάδελφε μπερδεύεσαι; Διάβασε σε τι αναφέρεται η κάθε χρέωση. Τα πράγματα είναι απολύτως ξεκάθαρα. 
1) Το 56,32€/έτος αναφέρεται στην αίτηση που θα υποβάλεις. 
2) Το 36,90€/έτος είναι για να αποκτήσεις διεύθυνση email της μορφής "_@tee.gr_". 
3) Το 107,00€/έτος ή 53,50€/εξάμηνο δίνει πλέον της διεύθυνσης email της μορφής "_@tee.gr_" και πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες "_ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΙ_" και "_ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΙΣΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ_".
Τα (2) και (3) δεν γνωρίζω αν προσφέρονται και μη διπλωματούχους μηχανικούς μέλη του ΤΕΕ. Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν, τηλεφωνείς στο ΤΕΕ ή τους στέλνεις ένα email για να μάθεις.
Τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με την Τράπεζα Πληροφοριών του ΤΕΕ θα τα βρεις ΕΔΩ.

Μέχρι σήμερα η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ για μηχανικούς Τ.Ε. δεν είναι δυνατή.
Τα 56,32€/έτος είναι για να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση σε μια υπηρεσία του ΤΕΕ. Δεν γίνεσαι πλήρες μέλος με όλα τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις που έχουν οι διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί μέλη του ΤΕΕ.

Συμφωνώ για την πλήρη κατάργηση του συστήματος αμοιβών, δεν έχει πλέον κανένα νόημα. 
Όμως, έτερον εκάτερον.

----------


## diangelo

Χαρη εισαι ενημερωμενος και ουσιαστικος και μαρεσεις. Απλα ηθελα να γνωριζω τι συμβαινει σε περιπτωση μη πληρωμης και τωρα ξερω. Οποτε τα ζυγιζω και αν κρινω πως μπορω να εχω εσοδα απο τετοιες δουλειες θα στειλω μια αιτηση για συνδρομη να αποκτησω κωδικους. Ολα καλα.

Μιας και αναφερθηκαμε σε επιμελητηρια και καταληξαμε πως οι συνδρομες δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικες, επιπροσθετα θελω να γνωριζω και για το επαγγελματικο επιμελητηριο και ΕΕΤΕΜ. Εκει που δεν εχεις κωδικους για καποιο συστημα ουτε προσφερει ανταποδοτικα κατι, υπαρχουν κυρωσεις ή οποιαδηποτε περιοριστικη δραση αν δε καταβαλεις το ετησιο ποσο;

----------


## Xάρης

> Απλα ηθελα να γνωριζω τι συμβαινει σε περιπτωση μη πληρωμης και τωρα ξερω.


Συγγνώμη αλλά *δεν ξέρεις*!
Το μόνο που γνωρίζεις είναι αυτό που σου είπα εγώ, μια ανεπίσημη πηγή του διαδικτύου.
Αν επιθυμείς έγκυρη πληροφόρηση θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τους αρμόδιους που εν προκειμένω είναι το ΤΕΕ.




> και καταληξαμε πως οι συνδρομες δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικες


Η συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ είναι υποχρεωτική για τα μέλη του, διπλωματούχους μηχανικούς, οι οποίοι αναγκαστικά δίνουν εξετάσεις σ' αυτό για να αποκτήσουν άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος. Σε αντίθεση με τους μηχανικούς των ΤΕΙ που δεν δίνουν εξετάσεις στο ΤΕΕ και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν μέλη του.
Η εγγραφή στο επαγγελματικό επιμελητήριο είναι απαραίτητη για μια σειρά άλλων επαγγελμάτων. Και εκεί η ετήσια συνδρομή είναι υποχρεωτική. Στο ΕΕΘ είναι πλέον μειωμένη στα 11€/έτος.
Η ΕΕΤΕΜ δεν είναι επιμελητήριο. Δεν νομίζω δε ότι η εγγραφή σ' αυτήν είναι υποχρεωτική για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ.

Τώρα που έχεις κάποιες κατευθύνσεις επικοινώνησε με τους αρμόδιους για να επιβεβαιώσεις τα παραπάνω.
Καλό το διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν είναι πανάκεια και πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε τα όριά του.

----------


## diangelo

Επαναφερω το θεμα να ρωτησω συμπληρωματικα το εξης. Αν δεν ασχολουμαι με το νομο αυθαιρετων, και θελω απλα να βγαλω τη βεβαιωση μηχανικου που απαιτειται συνοδευτικα στις μεταβιβασεις ακινητων, πρεπει παλι να εχω κωδικους? Δν μπορει να βγει ενα απλο χειρογραφο κειμενο με γνησιο υπογραφης που να λεει "κατοπιν αυτοψιας που διηνηργησα δε βρηκα αυθεραισιες κτλ"?

Εφοσον απαιραιτητα θελει προσβαση στο συτημα αμοιβων, βλεπω οτι εκει θες και mail μορφης teemail για να μπεις, οποτε δεν ειναι το 56,32 που λεγαμε, ειναι συν το 36,90 για να χω και μαιλ μορφης τους.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι βεβαιώσεις μηχανικού του Ν.4178/13 εκδίδονται ηλεκτρονικά μέσω της ειδικής πλατφόρμας του ΤΕΕ.
Χειρόγραφες βεβαιώσεις εκδίδονται μόνο σε περίπτωση αναστολής λειτουργίας του πληροφοριακού συστήματος του ΤΕΕ (βλ. Ν.4178/13, άρθρο 3, §1.στ).

Το κόστος για τους μηχανικούς ΤΕ δεν το γνωρίζω.
Μπορείς όμως να επικοινωνήσεις με το ίδιο το ΤΕΕ για έγκυρη απάντηση:*Θέματα λειτουργίας λογισμικού & διαχείρισης δηλώσεων*
*ΤΕΕ
e-mail:* *n4178@central.tee.gr*
Τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα, απαντώνται είτε απευθείας στον ενδιαφερόμενο μηχανικό είτε μέσω συχνών ερωτήσεων - απαντήσεων στην ιστοσελίδα «Γενικές παρατηρήσεις / Οδηγίες για τη χρήση του λογισμικού».
Τηλ. : 210 32 91 206
       : 210 32 91 548
       : 210 32 91 642
       : 210 32 91 647
       : 210 32 91 662
       : 210 32 91 664

Από την ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ για την απόκτηση κωδικών πρόσβασης:*Β. ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΙ Ή ΙΣΟΤΙΜΩΝ ΣΧΟΛΩΝ*
*Για να χρησιμοποιήσουν την Υπηρεσία «Αμοιβές Ιδιωτικών Έργων» οι πτυχιούχοι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε. που ασκούν ελεύθερο επάγγελμα, θα πρέπει με αίτησή τους να ζητήσουν την εγγραφή τους στο βιβλίο Τεχνικών Επωνυμιών του ΤΕΕ και στο MyTEE, συμπληρώνοντας τη σχετική αίτηση.
*Η αίτηση θα πρέπει να σταλεί με fax (210 3221772) ή ταχυδρομικά (Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας - Νίκης 4, 10563 Αθήνα)

----------


## Vas88

Καλησπέρα! είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε έχω κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος είμαι γραμμένος στην εετεμ! χρειάζεται να γραφτώ και στο σύστημα αμοιβών του τεε ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο?

----------


## Xάρης

Στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ είναι απαραίτητο να εγγραφείς αν θέλεις να υπογράφεις μελέτες/επιβλέψεις οικοδομικών αδειών, δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4495/17, ενεργειακές επιθεωρήσεις και γενικώς εργασίες στις οποίες υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή ή ζητείται από το σύστημα (π.χ. το BuildingCert για τα ΠΕΑ).

----------


## Vas88

Οι μελέτες που αναφέρεις αφορούν και ηλεκτρολογικά-μηχανικά???

----------

